# What foundation pallet to get?



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 29, 2009)

I want the best deal for a decently wide range of colors, or at least things that I could easily mix.

I've currently got my eye on they Yaby pallets
Product Details - Details about Products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illuminare, Japone

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the RCMA foundation palettes - they come in full size and sampler sizes.

Many pro beauty supply companies sell RCMA - including Camera Ready Cosmetics:  Product Details - Details about Products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illuminare, Japone

I'm a fan of the Shinto palette - great mix of shades that mix well.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks! I'm considering getting the Shinto Sampler and the KO Sampler also.

Anybody else?


----------



## allygirl81 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the graftobian Hi Def creams - and im super happy. Applying them with a beauty blender sponge. Photopgrahing really well. Also using them on bridal clients.

I think they're great for the price. I have not compared to Yaby, RCMA or Cinema Secrets.


----------



## coquetayloca (Jun 30, 2009)

What about Face Atelier?  Has anybody here used it or have thoughts?


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 1, 2009)

Face Atelier gets rave reviews and I think it's nice, a bit dewy but not really amazing when it comes down to their darker tones. Those tend to be orangey. But it's a lovely foundation, try getting some FA samples from camerareadycosmetics.com to see if you like it. I have a concealer cinema secrets palette, rcma and graftobian palettes, and they all work differently. The CS is reaaallly smooth, so also graftobian which is in between CS and rcma in texture, while the rcma is hardest in texture. All are nice, you just have to figure out which you can work with best. Suggest sampling again. Different artists feel that rcma is better for film, FA and graftobian better for print. But you have to try them and see. HTH.


----------



## K&T Makeup (Jul 6, 2009)

I am battling with this right now because I know that I need to invest in great foundations and I am huge fan of palettes! I am thinking that I am going to go with either RCMA or Cinema Secrets. I found the $120 for both palettes of RCMA is a good price for the variety that I get. Graftobian is also a great deal however they have 3 palettes that would cost me a little more..so right now I am torn between them both and I have about a month to decide which to start ordering before my big studio shoot in August.


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO, you can use any of them, as long as you know how to manipulate them. if you want the model's skin texture to show, for rcma you'll either have to use a damp sponge, blend with a brush (eg mac 187 or my art store mop brush) till you sheer it down or make it liquid by using their thinner. with graftobian, which is smoother, the sponge or brush works. They all perform well, its just how much work you feel you can put into using them, you should worry about. Also, look at your market. If you can ask another MUA in your area what are the popular skintones in that area, it can help for deciding which palette to get, if you're getting CS or graftobian, unlike the rcma which has most colours in two palettes.


----------



## K&T Makeup (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_IMO, you can use any of them, as long as you know how to manipulate them. if you want the model's skin texture to show, for rcma you'll either have to use a damp sponge, blend with a brush (eg mac 187 or my art store mop brush) till you sheer it down or make it liquid by using their thinner. with graftobian, which is smoother, the sponge or brush works. They all perform well, its just how much work you feel you can put into using them, you should worry about. Also, look at your market. If you can ask another MUA in your area what are the popular skintones in that area, it can help for deciding which palette to get, if you're getting CS or graftobian, unlike the rcma which has most colours in two palettes._

 
Thank you so much for this information. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have been blessed with models with fairly clear skin so I just use some concealor and translucent powder and go! Also the majority of my shoots are done in natural lighting so that helps. With my magazine now doing more studio shoots I want my foundation to be up to par. So I need to get to work because mixing is going to be difficult for me at first until I get it right


----------



## mistella (Jul 7, 2009)

i have rcma, cinema secrets and graftobian palettes. i really like the graftobian because it's super creamy & easy to apply, gives the skin a litte glow..
but ive also heard a lot of great things about the yaby foundations and am probably going to purchase them soon! ive tried a lot of the other yaby products and i've been impressed with everything ive tried


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 15, 2009)

Before applying product from the palettes, what's your recommendation for application? Do you use a sanitized mixing spatula onto a mixing palette? 

I'm considering the graftobian palettes and want to avoid cross-contamination.


----------



## laceface (Jul 23, 2009)

With the cream foundations you can scrape some out with a disposable little spatula. If you use liquid foundations, you just pour some out on a little plastic canvas. Remember to only take out what you think you will need, because you can't save it if you don't use it. Not sanitary!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I buy little plastic canvas's at Michael's craft store. They are like 60 cents a piece. And I dooooo reuse those because they are easily washable. You can even buy some of their metal spatulas which is a better investment so you're not throwing away so many plastic disposable spatulas. 

Creams are definitely best for a heavy coverage. Believe it or not, Coastal Scent's Concealer Palette is great for a makeup artist just starting out! You can mix it with moisturizer (I use Purpose from Target) or a mixing medium (Use MAC Pro's). It works great & you can really control how much coverage you want. A great concealer palette is from Ben Nye. You can find them on eBay really cheap too!


----------



## enflmdphnx (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a few Graftobian foundation palettes and they are amazing! So creamy and easy to blend. The tiniest bit can do like half the face. And they blend so nicely, you can practically use the wrong color and it blends into skin. lol
I have not used Cinema Secrets or RCMA, but I know some people say RCMA is dry. Face Atelier is liquid, I haven't used it because I like creams because of the spectrum of coverage you can get. But I believe Face Atelier is a dewy/satiny finish foundation.
I have heard great things about yaby and want to try the stuff so much. The palettes look amazing and are nice and compact. Plus, the owner (liz yu) is so adorable, I have to support her. lol


----------

